# ISO-Phase Enclosures



## isabel...

Hola, estoy traduciendo un documento técnico sobre turbinas de gas. ¿Por si acaso alguien sabe a qué se refieren con enclosures?
Complete Visual Inspection
- Visually Inspect* Neutral and ISO-Phase Enclosures*.

Muchas gracias desde ya por su apoyo.


----------



## lila nono

Diría que protección, carcasa, cabina, caja...depende del tamaño del objeto en cuestión


----------



## isabel...

Gracias  El tema es sobre turbinas de gas que tienen un considerable tamaño. ¿Cuál crees que encajaría más?
http://goo.gl/DDYwxu


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Se trata de conductores coaxiales: una barra conductora para cada fase y para el neutro, cada una de muy alta capacidad de corriente, centrada dentro de un tubo conductivo conectado a tierra. Así se aíslan las fases, eléctricamente y también magnéticamente. Tal vez "envoltura".


----------



## isabel...

Gracias *Sprachliebhaber* .¿Podrías mirar esta imagen que encontré en la web para que me confirmes si puede ser envoltura por favor?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Si te refieres al goo.gl/DDYwxu, es el interior de la turbina, y si incluye el generador, no se ve. Los ISO-Phase conductores estarían conectados al generador. Mira por ejemplo las fotos de este enlace: Isolated Phase Bus Products - Technibus.


----------



## isabel...

¿Se me paso! Encontré esta imagen, no estoy segura de si aplica a turbinas.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Sí, lo ilustra muy bien. Estos conductores se necesitan para conducir corrientes muy altas, en cualquier aplicación.


----------



## isabel...

Gracias Sprachliebhaber, entonces, ¿sería barra conductora de fase aislada y neutral?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Fases aisladas. Hay tres, más el conductor neutral.


----------



## isabel...

ummn... me perdí (*Neutral and ISO-Phase Enclosures*). ¿Sería barras conductoras de fases aisladas y barra conductoral neutral?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Las barras conductoras son las céntricas, los "enclosures" son los tubos externos, conectados a tierra.


----------



## isabel...

Gracias. Acabo de encontrar este contexto:

Originally developed in the 1960s,Isolated phase bus (IPB or IPBD), is a method of construction for circuits carrying very large currents, typically between a generator and what is called a GSU (Generator Step-Up Transformer). The* Isolated Phase Bus *is made of high-grade aluminum for the *Isolated Phase Bus enclosure* and the* Isolated Phase Bus conductor*.

*Neutral and ISO-Phase Enclosures* estoy dejando como Tubos externos de fase aislada y (los conductores) neutrales. Aunque me queda la duda porque no figura el término _conductor_. ¿Se entiende por contexto en el texto que son neutral conductors?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Reitero que hay tres fases y un neutral, pero sí, creo que se entiende que el neutral es un conductor.


----------



## isabel...

Gracias de nuevo. Tenía que estarcien por ciento segura.


----------



## abeltio

en castellano se las conoce como "ducto de barras"

Visually Inspect* Neutral and ISO-Phase Enclosures*.
Inspeccionar visualmente los ductos de barras y neutro


----------

